
US Senate blocks attempt to stop FBI accessing browsing history without warrant - primroot
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/fbi-browsing-history-government-senate-patriot-act-amendment-a9514941.html
======
tomohawk
By 1 vote. Where was Bernie?

~~~
mydongle
Social distancing

